
Show HN: Read someone else's Twitter timeline - killwhitey
https://otherside.site/
======
killwhitey
Author here: In developing this I discovered that Twitter _really_ doesn't
care about lists. The limits on API usage and aggressive following are well
documented, but anything about lists is minor.

Also, if anyone from Twitter is reading: it would be nice if Twitter
implemented a way to subscribe to someone's timeline instead of having to
resort to this method.

~~~
cocotino
I am sure there's an endpoint to get the timeline of someone else because
tweetdeck had such a feature some time ago.

If you're concerned about API usage limits, just use the API keys of any
official client (google them) and enjoy.

~~~
mayneack
Did tweetdeck remove this feature? I can't seem to figure out how to do it
there.

~~~
cocotino
Yes they did remove it.

------
Brendinooo
Should be useful in exactly the same way that the WSJ's excellent Blue Feed,
Red Feed ([http://graphics.wsj.com/blue-feed-red-
feed/](http://graphics.wsj.com/blue-feed-red-feed/)) is. Thanks for sharing!

~~~
ultramancool
Interesting. Really highlights how both sides attack eachother - I'm noticing
a large amount of basically accusing the other side of authoritarianism. I
guess "the other guys want to take your freedom" is always an easy argument
that looks completely valid.

------
Fiaxhs
Do not set the created list as public, this generates notifications to every
person in the list. Kinda fun to explain afterward :D

~~~
mpa000
I've found that people tend to use public lists as a way to insult people that
they don't like. "List of nutjobs", "List of {blankety blanks}", etc.

~~~
Karunamon
I've both made (a _long_ while ago!) and been on those lists. Damned if I can
find it now, but I would have sworn that at some point, Twitter started
dropping the hammer on people that misuse list notifications like that.

------
at-fates-hands
>> and a follow limit of 1,000 a day

I only follow under a hundred people and find it cumbersome to keep up. How do
you follow more than 1,000 users and manage to keep up with that stream?

~~~
msbarnett
When I first started using twitter, I found the upper limit on how many people
I could follow without feeling overwhelmed was ~100, but as the years have
gone by that maximum has grown to the point where I'm following around 700
people at the moment. Muting heavy retweeters helps a lot.

Depending on how chatty they all are, I think you could reasonably follow
around 1,000 people and keep up with it alright. Much more than that and
you're just periodically sampling a chaotic timeline you're not really engaged
with, though.

~~~
mod
Bear with me, as I don't use twitter:

If you mute a heavy retweeter on twitter, isn't that the same as just deleting
them? Why continue to follow someone you've muted?

~~~
Tenhundfeld
Not exactly the same. There are a few reason I might mute someone (opposed to
unfollow):

1) They don't know I've muted them, which can be nice for personal friends
that are just too damn chatty.

2) They can still DM me, again useful for closer acquaintances.

3) I'll often mute temporarily, e.g., I'll probably mute several people for a
week during the RNC convention, because they'll be much chattier than usual.
Or I just recently muted somebody who would not stop with Brexit articles. I
care about it, but as a USA citizen, I don't need 70 tweets a day about it.

4) I still see replies to the muted person (from other people I follow). I
don't see tweets directed to other people unless I also follow them. So if
muted-friend-1 tweets something and unmuted-friend-2 responds to 1, I'll see
that tweet and can swipe over to see the full conversation. IOW, I still see
"@mutedfriend that's awesome!", whereas if I unfollowed, I would only see
responses that purposefully broaden their reach, e.g., ".@mutedfriend blah".

Anyway, not a huge difference, but yes, there are enough small differences
that I'll often choose to mute rather than delete/unfollow.

------
liquidswords
I could have swore this used to be a feature on Twitter years back and they
took it out. Am I crazy?

~~~
blackphace
You're not. There was a little button on profile pages that did exactly this.
I remember them removing it in a hurry when people took notice.

------
ideafarmer
Do these lists to default to Private or Public? Want to experiment with this
but don't want to send out notifications (if that applies here).

~~~
waldfee
private

------
ameyamk
I have been looking for this for a long time!

+1 Twitter should build this!

------
vdfs
I find it hard to read mine

------
helloguille
Nice!

